# Gallery Pages



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok so I didn't read the instructions and deleted the files that I shouldn't have .The question is how do I get a new one or get the old one back?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nobody got any Ideas?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Ok so I didn't read the instructions and deleted the files that I shouldn't have .The question is how do I get a new one or get the old one back?


I presume this was the index.html file?

I've just been having a nose around the gallery as my gallery details are all wrong - they refer to my last 225 TTC. Couldn't find an easy way to change/edit the file within the gallery so I copied the index.html file to my PC. Viewed the resulting file "moley.htm" as source code. Changed the details and then uploaded the file. Changed the name to index.html (after saving the old version!!!) and it seems to have done the trick, except I don't know how to change the caption against my name in the huge list in the gallery page.

I could e-mail a copy of the html file if you'd like. IM me your details.

Moley


----------

